# CPT 67912, Correction of lagophthalmos



## vmounce (May 21, 2010)

Our doc did a Correction of Lagophthalmos, with implant of gold weight CPT 67912?  The patient has Medicare.  I need to know if I can bill for the implant.  I appreciate any info.  I need to know ASAP.  

Thanks,
Vickie Mounce


----------



## capricew (May 21, 2010)

No you cannot bill medicare for it.   

But,  you can bill the patient if you got a signed abn by the patient,  stating the item and its cost to the patient prior to surgery.

If you did not get an abn, you cannot bill anyone.


----------

